# Any reconcillation chance ever?



## 36Separated (Aug 5, 2012)

Ok, ive posted loads everywhere on here - but to sum it up...


My life is divorcing me, she and her family hate me. She thinks i've mentally abused her, yet at times says she knows ive changed. Since she left me, everything i have done has been taking the wrong way and made things worse. We are at a point of no ocntact except for the kids (3 of them - ages 3,5,11)

My question is, when the divorce goes through, if i get on with my life is there any chance in the future we make come back together?


----------



## Hermes (Oct 8, 2012)

There is always a chance, but do not go into this with that in your mind. If it happens, it happens. No one has a crystal ball. She fell in love with you once. It can always happen again. Stay strong. You will get through this.


----------

